# Michaels coupon problems?



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I havent been receiving any emails or coupons for awhile. I went and reregistered my email, got an introductory 40% off coupon, but, it wont load! It keeps going to a Michaels error page. I went to their community forum and saw that this has been happening to alot of people. Their administrator was suggesting that they just open their online ad and print the weekly coupons from their. Guess what? Those arent opening for printing either. People seem to be getting upset over this, judging by their forum, and they dont seem to be forthcoming with a solution.

Anyone else been having trouble receiving online coupons from Michaels? This is the time when I start using any and all coupons I can get from there and now this stuff starts happening.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Try holding down Shift when you reload the page to clear your cache and re-run the script that creates the coupon. I stopped getting email coupons too, ever since the "We lost pin pad numbers in Chicago" email.

40% off isn't that great, they've been regularly doing 50% lately. This week, unfortunately, it's only 20% off your entire order, including sale items. This isn't a good coupon to use on regular price merchandise, unless you are planning on buying a lot of lower priced items that would be silly to drive back every day to get 50% off each one. You should only use it on sale items that are 40% off or more. Otherwise you are better off waiting for the next 50% off coupon. Here's a copy of the one from the website:


----------

